# Silverado Cargo Light Switch Question



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this has been debated hundreds if not thousands of times here, but I need some answers I'm sorry if what I'm trying to ask here isn't really clear, but I'm not exactly sure how top say it haha....

Depending what source you read it from, GM claims the "Plow Prep Package" (on a 2006 Silverado 2500HD in my case) includes, among other things, the following:
- 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light
- Roof beacon lamp provisions with switch on the instrument panel

What I get out of that is this: theres the switch in the dash next to the airbag shutoff which is connected to the wiring in the headliner for a lightbar, which I have hooked up to my lightbar. I am presuming that setup would refer to the "Roof beacon lam provisions with switch on the instrument panel" part...so what is the "10-amp power for backup and roof emergency lights" mean? What I'd like to do is hook my 2 auxiliary backup lights which are mounted to my back rack up to the cargo light switch in the dash. Now, if I have to run a wire from the cargo lamp power to a relay for the backup lights, thats fine. BUT the way I read that Plow Prep Package description it makes me believe that there is another set of wires in there somewhere that made to have another set of lights hooked up to it that run off the Cargo Lamp switch. Am I correct? or is GM basically saying the same thing twice in their description of the Plow Prep Package and the 2 lines I listed above are one in the same thing?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

try gmupfitters? 
http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/63135_LD_Sp_Apps_SPP.pdf

Maybe that will help you. I linked the 06 snowprep pdf. I thought what you mentioned were the same thing.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

also try this one. 
http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2004_BB/2003_Beyond_LD_Electric_CK.pdf


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

If you have plow prep pkg you can remove the third brake lite on the rear roof and take a coat hanger with a hook bent in it and wires are spooled up there hooked to the switch ready to go. Hope this helps , I think it's what your asking .


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

jmac5058;1485141 said:


> If you have plow prep pkg you can remove the third brake lite on the rear roof and take a coat hanger with a hook bent in it and wires are spooled up there hooked to the switch ready to go. Hope this helps , I think it's what your asking .


I have what I think is those wires already hooked to my light bar. Theres a factory switch on the passenger side of the dash just below the vent to the right of the climate control that controls that. I'm wondering if theres another set of wires up there connected to the cargo light switch that I could hook my reverse lights up to?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

joshg;1485119 said:


> try gmupfitters?
> http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/63135_LD_Sp_Apps_SPP.pdf
> 
> Maybe that will help you. I linked the 06 snowprep pdf. I thought what you mentioned were the same thing.





joshg;1485120 said:


> also try this one.
> http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2004_BB/2003_Beyond_LD_Electric_CK.pdf


wow, those are actually really helpful....I feel like I could spend days reading that (and I say that in a good way!). It looks like what I'm going to have to do, is just run a wire off the cargo light switch to a relay to get my backup lights working off of it. Thats kind of what I thought from the beginning.


----------

